

Pair 1.4 - Fast, Beautiful, More Features  - jammur
http://blog.trypair.com/post/31734577692/fast-beautiful-more-features-pair-1-4

======
gawker
Beautiful indeed. I'm trying my hands at iOS development and am wondering how
do you build the UI for the chat screen? I'm struggling with doing it in a
View-Based tableView.

~~~
mpetrov
We do it with a lot of custom code that responds to keyboard events, input
text changes, etc. The underlying timeline is mostly UIViewController based
but also does a lot of listening and responding to events all around it. We
did try to use some of what is provided (inputAccessoryView for example) but
ended up just going with a floating UIView for text input that keeps getting
realigned as things happen.

~~~
hobonumber1
Do you guys use the interface builder or is this all programmatic (the initial
view setup, not the updates).

~~~
mpetrov
All the cool stuff is fully programmatic. I think right now it's just the
onboarding screens that are still using interface builder - they're simple and
mostly remain static.

One lesson though: do not use interface builder for table view cells, just
don't. Cell reuse is tricky to get right as is and you should take the time
upfront to make it all work programmatically.

~~~
mpetrov
Exactly, there is just generally no need for it. It can be ok for prototyping
because of the easy autolayout flags but at the end it just made sense to do
the cells programmatically.

------
samroesch
I'm liking the update so far, keep up the hard work!

